
Telekinesis in Unity - Kecelij
https://medium.com/@janjilecek/telekinesis-in-unity-part-4-gamedev-series-8cc110b8ab55
======
ponyous
Interesting, I've implemented something similar in our VR game, but it allows
you to pull any sized object and it's resized to fit the hand. If you want to
see it in action [https://stressout.net](https://stressout.net)

